# Learning to us my Garmin for the Trails



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a Garmin Etrex Venure HC for Christmas and I am trying to learn how to use it. 

I went on a short trail ride with my cousin yesterday and mapped some of the park. You can see it here:

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=928930&code=b50fc6109aa934d439105762454d8b71


It was a fun ride but we didn't go all the way back to the bayou. It was somewhat muddy in the woods but is was a gorgeous day for riding! We rode 4.9 miles in 2 and a half hours so we were just puttering along, stopping to smell the roses every now and then. Actually, we were yakking and bird watching! Anyone else using a GPS?


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I pretty much always carry a GPS unless I'm riding right at home. I use a Lorance, not that it matters.

Unless you REALLY know the area not carrying a GPS is kind of silly, IMHO. And, even if you DO know the area it's possible to get lost should you run into problems and have to find your way home after dark. So, carrying one is, I think, a generally good idea.

I've used it for plotting trails when ATVing but not when riding a horse. It's kind of fun to be able to see exactly where you went!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is fun! I was looking at all of the areas we have rode in the park and want to track them all for distances. We are hoping to get an ACTHA ride out there and it would help to know actual distances. One of our trail riding buddies is going through paperwork to rent the stables at the park and we hope to make this a destination for people to come ride. The city has said it will cut trails for us so this Garmin map will help us decide where to put trails that are fun and interesting.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Isn't it fascinating to see how the actual trails lay out. I know what they look like in my mind, but when seeing them laid out by the gps, really interesting.

My husband and I starting mapping out the trails I ride a few years ago. Found that doing it late fall and winter is best, less interference with the canopy. Hoping to complete the trail system I have here this year. Love that you can see the actual mileage too, instead of a guesstimate (though that's been fairly close too, that's how I found out my horse's walk is a little over 4 miles per hour instead of the 3 our riding club gives as a guide).


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to do triathlons and have a gps that tracks time, mileage, elevation, and even has a heart rate monitor. You can download the info onto the computer and it maps out where you went. I attach it to my saddlebags so I can track how far I have ridden ride to ride, and cumulative through the year.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

hummm...cumulative for the year? That is pretty darn cool...I wonder if mine does that? What kind do you have?


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Garmin Forerunner 305. I say cumulative because I write down the mileage of each ride and just add it up at the end of each month. January is starting out not so hot. Low to mid 20's, snow, wind......Kind of like sitting next to the woodstove. Tough way to rack up the miles


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww come on...what is a little cold weather? LOL it was cold and rainy here today. It was 41 degrees at the coldest but with a Real Feel of 28 and winds blowing at 30 mph at noon. Gaaaaaa...the wind died down into the low teens in the afternoon though. 

I am going to make me a log and keep track for the year. I made a ride on the 2nd of January and then yesterday so I can start now keeping a log!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

We use a GPS due to the fact that a lot of the places we go don't have well marked trails. We all like knowing how far and the fastest that we have went on the trail ride. It also helps if the trails are poorly marked to assit you in getting back to the trailer....


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am looking forward to going to Ebenezer Park in Jasper and mapping the trails! I am reading the book and trying to learn more about it.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

QOS, reading a GPS book is, to me, like swimming in quicksand! I've found the best way to learn it to take the book and the GPS and go out and try stuff. When you don't know how to do what you want to do, look it up then immediately do it. 

I like the idea of logging mileage. Recon it's a good time to start what with it being the beginning of the year!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

You are right! Also, you can look on Youtube and there are videos there to help you figure it out. LOL I am kinda lazy!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

We ought to start a thread on logging miles.....you can post updates with daily ride mileage and YTD totals. Might inspire the competitive spirit to get out and ride more.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

and I am nominating YOU to start that thread!!!! I will post on it!!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I will do that. What is the best way??? Just start a thread or should I request a sticky??? I assume this area.....trail riding....is the best place for it. I'm hoping there would be enough participation to keep it at the top anyway.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you should request a sticky. If the participation ends up not warranting a sticky, it can always be unstuck.

There'll be times when people just can't get out and ride so there'll be times when it would drop off the first page--and promptly be forgotten by the most of us! 

I'm not sure what the best way to manage the thread might be. Each person keep editing/updating their first post? Keep adding posts as we go? Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would say update their first post for mileage. Stories, questions, etc. can be posted separate. Would that work?


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Seems worth a try. We could each keep a running list of date, mileage, and total miles for the year? Be a starting point, at least.


----------

